# GYPSY--several leading ladies perform the lead-in to the finale, "Rose's Turn"



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

_GYPSY_ was a smash hit when it first opened in 1959 and created 'Rose,' a true diva character for musical theatre.

Check out this fascinating comparison of several of musical theatre's leading ladies do their take on the beginning to "Rose's Turn," the final song in the musical.

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Robert Collier said:


> _GYPSY_ was a smash hit when it first opened in 1959 and created 'Rose,' a true diva character for musical theatre.
> 
> Check out this fascinating comparison of several of musical theatre's leading ladies do their take on the beginning to "Rose's Turn," the final song in the musical.
> 
> ...


In your opinion, which Rose gave the most compelling performance?


----------

